# Need to cut 7.5-degree chamfers



## jmowreader (Dec 5, 2004)

I am trying to make a stave-shell drumset. I've got a PC690 in a table with a straight bit and a lathe.

To make each shell, I need to run a 7.5-degree chamfer down both sides of 24 pieces of wood, cut spline grooves in each edge, connect the 24 pieces of wood into a drumshell-shaped construction, and finally turn the shell round on the lathe. Would I be better...

1) trying to find a 7.5-degree chamfering bit and running the stock through flat against the table

or

2) building a 7.5-degree wedge and running the stock against the straight bit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I personal have never seen a 7.5 degree bit but if you could find one that would be a very accurate way to get the right angle. I should also point out I never looked for one so maybe a lot of people sell them?????

I'm not sure about what you mean by a wedge? You can make a slide that holds the wood at the correct angle if that is what you mean.

I have also seen what are called multi-sided glue joint bits that allow you to do 16 sides (67 1/2 / 67 1/2 degree) (looks like a birds mouth cut). Check Eagle-america for them, or? Maybe they even have a 24 side version??

I would guess you already know how critical the angle and widths are going to be to get this round.... Sounds like a fun project. I would like to see pictures when your done and even along the way....

Ed


----------



## HavasuMike (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm trying to do the same thing. I'm making an oak bucket. I haven't found a 7.5 degree chamfer bit, but I have seen 7.5 degree dovetail bits. I don't know if that would work or not. I'm using 3/4" oak and the largest bit I have seen is 5/8". I'll keep searching. Let me know if you find anything.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make a 7.5º auxiliary table and use a straight bit...

there may be a milling cutter from a machine tool supply that meets the need...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a 7* bit but I'm not sure about 7.5*. In any case, I think I agree with Stick. Making a jig to get the right angle would allow you to fine tune if needed and straight bits are cheap.


----------



## john327 (Oct 24, 2014)

*7.5 degree bit*

A friend wanted a box for his new smoker. I ended up cutting 24 staves with a 15 degree bit on one side, and leaving a right angle on the other side. I glued one joint at a time using a jig hoping for an accurate angle. Ended up with three sections of 8 staves that came together OK. The staves came out a hair over 3 3/16" wide and the outside diameter ended up 24.5".


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

There are quite a number of router bit manufacturers that will grind you a bit ant any angle you need and it is not very expensive. Probably much less expensive than a dedicated router table and less trouble.

In Canada there Dimar and in the United States there is Whiteside. There are others.

With the popularity of CNC routing specialty bits have become easier to obtain as manufacturers acquire the equipment for one-of production.

Otto


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

This video can help: (15:00')
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1-LYCKbYG8

We talked a bit here:
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/46235-cutting-precise-angles.html


Cutting angle with jig.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SteljMFvehw


----------



## darsev (Feb 3, 2012)

I built a round wishing well for our daughter a while back. Similar idea to your barrel except straight and taller. I cut the 15º angles on my table saw. I have a digital protractor accurate to 0.1º, so that part of the job was relatively easy. Getting them to all stay together to fasten them to the base? Probably worth an episode of the Keystone Cops....


----------

